# Where can I find Ed Sullivan Show episodes?



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

There were several opera singers on this show, so I would like to find it. This article made it sound like the entire show would be made available on streaming: https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/ed-sullivan-show-streaming-1013750/

I think that was an exaggeration though, as I can not find it on any streaming service I've checked and the article seems to be specifically talking about the YouTube channel. Indeed there is a YouTube channel, but it seems to be just clips and heavily focused on popular singers.

Is there anywhere I can watch specific episodes of the show?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

You Tube I suppose ........


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> You Tube I suppose ........


I can only find clips on YouTube though. They have some opera clips, but there is much more that is just not there.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am sure there are clips, just type artist and Sullivan and you see, might not be the ones you are looking for .
The Muppet's has also classical guests, the Beverly Sills id out of this world. :lol:


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

@adriesba, if I understand correctly is that the Ed Sullivan Show performance *segments* would be available for streaming.

I wonder what kind of permissions the channel has had to obtain.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

MAS said:


> @adriesba, if I understand correctly is that the Ed Sullivan Show performance *segments* would be available for streaming.


Perhaps that's what they meant. Maybe they are just gradually putting them out until they get through everything?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

No telling what they had to go through. Most of the musical material probably has major copyright problems.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

MAS said:


> No telling what they had to go through. Most of the musical material probably has major copyright problems.


Even opera though? Much of the operatic works should be out of copyright, and many of the singers who performed on the show are long passed. They have some opera clips, but the YouTube channel seems to be largely focused on other things, such as the popular music from the time.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

adriesba said:


> Even opera though? Much of the operatic works should be out of copyright, and many of the singers who performed on the show are long passed. They have some opera clips, but the YouTube channel seems to be largely focused on other things, such as the popular music from the time.


Popular music is to what I was referring. Ed Sullivan was instrumental in presenting new artists to the American television public, which made them famous in the US. Their record companies and heirs may still have them under copyright (for instance, Yoko Ono still has John Lennon's songs under her control). 
Opera singers may have different arrangements, but as far as the record companies go, if they still have the copyrights, they enforce them.

Also American rights have a longer term than European, English, and Japanese.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I did a quick search and you can several opera singers in clips from the show.


----------

